
Washington Marijuana Startups present interesting legal issues - aaronbrethorst
http://marshall2law.com/2012/12/11/washington-marijuana-startups-present-interesting-legal-issues/
======
lifeguard
"Frank Schnarr, Frankie's Sports Bar & Grill Owner, Welcomes Pot Smoking In
Bar"

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/10/washington-state-
ba...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/10/washington-state-bar-
owne_n_2270638.html)

This is in Olympia.

